# Mobile Bay Noob questions



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

Im new to the Mobile area and need some info and fishing tips for the west bay, dauphin island, bayou la batre areas. Where to launch, where to run to, what to look out for. I have a 99 Scout 162 Sportfish, so Id rather not try to run out more than 4 or 5 miles unless the seas are glass. Im more interested in sight fishing for tailing reds and stuff like that. I moved here from the Orlando/Tampa area and am very excited about the new fishing experiences I know Im going to have. 

One more thing, if any of you guys wanna come over and go with me I am probably going to have an open seat for the weekend(Sunday).


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

any of the rigs within eye sight of the light house hold blues,reds,kings, boito,spanish,and others. fish dixie bar on the east side of bay from dauphin isl. on anout going tide for bull reds,ladie fish,use live croakers from either jemisons bait or bait boat.specks can be caught on inshore rigs and reefs also white trout flounder.there are many more places and types of fish go to wal-mart or academy and get ala. out doors calender has most inshore reefs as well as som rigs,its free at gun counter.any specific quest. just ask ill help if i can. unless its near one of my spots!:moon:moon


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks guys! I appreciate the tips, I will probably be launching out of Meaher State Park or Scotts Landing(arent they the same thing?) if the weather holds up. Going to pick up a Top Spot map tonight as well.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Dixie Bar is a good choice. the ramp at Ft Morgan is good, and protected (only $1 to launch). We went Labor Day and even tho we didn't get bull reds, they <U>are there</U>. Usually really on the RUN in October. Then the in-shore oil rigs are always a surprise. We got spanish, reds, spec...such a variety and just good fun. ENJOY!! and Welcome!!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Good idea about the Top Spot Map! Another is to check the fishing report in the Thursday Mobile Register (Sports section). It will at least give you an idea of what is going on.

BTW, Meaher Park launch is on the west bank of the Blakely River (south side) and Scotts' Landing is on the east side of the same river(on the north side). I recommend using Scott's until you get used to navigating that area, some of the shallows are'tricky'. They will often drawa quick map or show you (on the Top Spot) where they have heard about fish being caught (good folks there!)

*Another good resource is the Alabama Coastal Fisherman's Association (ACFA)* that meets the 1st Thursday of each month. Check us [email protected] http://www.acfafish.com

Follow the links to the message board and fishing forums. You can join the forum and come to the meetings forfree. Good folks there and good info about the Mobile Bay inshore fishing opportunities.

Welcome!


----------

